
Ask HN: Simple tool to plot income and expenses from csv bank-account exports? - anotheryou
I tried a few, but either plotting was super complicated or the import didn&#x27;t work.<p>I&#x27;d script something myself if it wasn&#x27;t for the date stuff I don&#x27;t want to touch :)
======
PaulHoule
Pandas handles the date stuff and it works gr8 with Jupyter.

~~~
anotheryou
thanks, I'll have a look :)

